# Getting Gasol To NY......................



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

Are any of the three teams getting completely cheated? Let me know, I just want Gasol in NY.

New York trades: SF Latrell Sprewell (17.8 ppg, 3.3 rpg, 4.5 apg in 38.5 minutes) 
C Kurt Thomas (14.0 ppg, 8.5 rpg, 2.0 apg in 32.3 minutes) 
SG Lavor Postell (3.6 ppg, 0.3 rpg, 0.3 apg in 7.4 minutes) 
New York receives: PF Pau Gasol (18.4 ppg, 8.9 rpg, 2.8 apg in 35.9 minutes) 
SG Bob Sura (6.0 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 2.5 apg in 18.5 minutes) 
C Erick Dampier (8.4 ppg, 7.0 rpg, 0.7 apg in 24.8 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -2.6 ppg, +6.1 rpg, and -0.8 apg. 

Memphis trades: SG Wesley Person (9.4 ppg, 2.5 rpg, 1.5 apg in 25.6 minutes) 
C Lorenzen Wright (10.8 ppg, 7.3 rpg, 1.0 apg in 27.5 minutes) 
PF Pau Gasol (18.4 ppg, 8.9 rpg, 2.8 apg in 35.9 minutes) 
Memphis receives: SF Latrell Sprewell (17.8 ppg, 3.3 rpg, 4.5 apg in 40 games) 
C Kurt Thomas (14.0 ppg, 8.5 rpg, 2.0 apg in 48 games) 
Change in team outlook: -6.8 ppg, -6.9 rpg, and +1.2 apg. 

Golden State trades: SG Bob Sura (6.0 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 2.5 apg in 18.5 minutes) 
C Erick Dampier (8.4 ppg, 7.0 rpg, 0.7 apg in 24.8 minutes) 
Golden State receives: SG Wesley Person (9.4 ppg, 2.5 rpg, 1.5 apg in 32 games) 
C Lorenzen Wright (10.8 ppg, 7.3 rpg, 1.0 apg in 48 games) 
Change in team outlook: +5.8 ppg, +0.5 rpg, and -0.7 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to New York, Memphis, and Golden State being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. New York, Memphis, and Golden State had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

so essentially thomas for gasol for grizz, not going to happen


----------



## piri (Feb 9, 2003)

*Gasol's positios*

Basically i agree with the trade, but I think that It is important for NY and for Pau that this one plays inhis position PF not as center, because he still has not enough height.


----------



## Gmoney (Aug 12, 2002)

It's not going to happen


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KennethTo</b>!
> so essentially thomas for gasol for grizz, not going to happen


I think it is actually Thomas and Sprewell for Gasol. Which seems almost fair. It's not going to happen though.


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

Can't I atleast dream fellas?


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I think the big question is whether it works for Memphis. It would only make sense if they thought the trade would help them take the next step toward contention in the next couple of years, and if they were sure that a tandem of Swift and Gooden was as valuable as Gasol.

So their rotation would be as follows:

C-Thomas, Cezary
PF-Gooden, Swift
SF-Battier/Sprewell
SG-Sprewell/Dickerson
PG-Williams/Knight

The biggest problem I see is not the departure of Gasol, it's the use of Thomas at center, especially with no proven backup. Thomas works at the 5 in the East, but will struggle more in the West. I would see a first round exit from the playoffs for this crew next year.


----------

